# How easy is it to obtain free medication?



## drewski (May 17, 2014)

So awhile back I posted asking a question similar to this, but I just feel I need to post it again and get some new input from people.

I have Hypertension (High Blood Pressure) and unfortunately I will be on medication for the rest of my life. There's just no way around it. Even after proper dieting, exercise, and natural supplements it still needs to be controlled with medication or else the numbers go back up too high.

I have realized this is one huge reason why I've been staying home trying to get a job and doing the 9-5 bullshit when deep down it's not something I feel I have to do and definitely don't want to do. I can get fed during my travels and learn my own ways of survival, but no one can pay or donate medication you know?

So if I were to choose a lifestyle that doesn't need money for the most part, if not at all, how can I get the medication that I need? This whole thing bothers me because I feel the very system I want to do without keeps me sucked in slightly because I need medication to keep me healthy. Which I don't get too upset about, but it makes me feel I cannot be completely free.

Does anyone have any experience with this issue and do well with obtaining their meds without insurance for little to no cost, somehow some way?


----------



## Kim Chee (May 17, 2014)

drewski said:


> So awhile back I posted asking a question similar to this, but I just feel I need to post it again and get some new input from people.



Have you thought about bumping the old thread or adding to it?
Sorry about your hypertension thing.


****bumped the original thread****


----------



## drewski (May 17, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Have you thought about bumping the old thread or adding to it?
> Sorry about your hypertension thing.
> 
> 
> ****bumped the original thread****



Never knew how to "bump" a thread homie.

Homeopathic remedies are nothing but sugar pills. I've tried them, done a lot of research, and come to my own educated conclusion it's nothing but a quack. The whole dosage system in homeopathic is completely retarded too. They claim the more diluted, the more potent. There is no science behind it.

I eat healthy and exercise, but feel indifferent towards meditation and yoga. I've tried the whole natural route and it did nothing for me. Medication is the only thing that works for me :/


----------



## janktoaster (May 17, 2014)

I could make you some decent tinctures...


----------



## drewski (May 17, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> I could make you some decent tinctures...



What would you put in these tinctures, sir?


----------



## Kim Chee (May 17, 2014)

drewski said:


> The whole dosage system in homeopathic is completely retarded too. They claim the more diluted, the more potent. There is no science behind it.



If you require science, try researching "placebo effect", people somehow can be miraculously cured with what seems to be either luck or power of the mind. Placebo effect is so effective, I'm surprised we haven't figured out how to harness it and maximize its effectiveness. I've seen medications which perform only slightly better than placebo effect in studies and they are approved. As for whether homeopathy is effective, I think your mind has much to do with efficacy just like it does with brand name pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Sip (May 17, 2014)

It seems to me the easy answer is just to find the cheapest generic version of your meds and save enough money to get enough for 6 months then quit your job and roam around. Then when you only have enough left for a month travel to a city and repeat. It puts a damper on things, and you can't wander full time, but we all have shit we have to deal with.

Good luck.

Also, if you could go to Canada to buy your meds, they are usually a fuck of a lot cheaper there, or so I hear. Never done it myself, so I couldn't tell you for sure.


----------



## drewski (May 17, 2014)

Sip said:


> It seems to me the easy answer is just to find the cheapest generic version of your meds and save enough money to get enough for 6 months then quit your job and roam around. Then when you only have enough left for a month travel to a city and repeat. It puts a damper on things, and you can't wander full time, but we all have shit we have to deal with.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Also, if you could go to Canada to buy your meds, they are usually a fuck of a lot cheaper there, or so I hear. Never done it myself, so I couldn't tell you for sure.



True that dude. That does seem like an efficient way to handle it. I've never heard of someone being able to get 6 months of medication in one transaction though. Are you saying you've done this and had no problem?


----------



## East (May 17, 2014)

Sign up for Medicaid in a state that provides it. States that expanded Medicaid allow anyone making under 15k a year free medical coverage. Dental. Vision. Health. All of that jazz. There's not even a measly five dollar copay on medicine for my Medicaid plan.


----------



## Sip (May 17, 2014)

No, not at all! I've never done it. But, perhaps it isn't impossible. After all you're asking for BP medicine, not Oxys. If you have a cool doctor, and you go to him and just explain why you want it and what you're up to, maybe he'll help you out. People get more than one refills on meds all the time. Who the hell knows? Just ask.


----------



## Sip (May 17, 2014)

East said:


> Sign up for Medicaid in a state that provides it. States that expanded Medicaid allow anyone making under 15k a year free medical coverage. Dental. Vision. Health. All of that jazz.



Isn't it hard to get on Medicaid if you aren't a woman with kids?  Again, I'll admit I've never tried. Medicine-getting isn't my thing.


----------



## East (May 17, 2014)

Sip said:


> Isn't it hard to get on Medicaid if you aren't a woman with kids?  Again, I'll admit I've never tried. Medicine-getting isn't my thing.



Nah. That requirement went away after the affordable healthcare act went into effect at the beginning of this year.. The only thing is though about half of the states opted to expand Medicaid and the other half didn't. For states that expanded Medicaid the only qualifiers are being under 65 and over 18, along with income.


----------



## Sip (May 17, 2014)

Oh, nevermind then, fuck my idea. Go with East's. Right on, bro.


----------



## drewski (May 17, 2014)

Lol well that wasn't a bad suggestion, Sip, so thanks. And East, you may have just solved my problem. However, my income would obviously be zero on the form and technically I would be homeless, so does that fly with medicaid or do you have to be like living somewhere but not making much?


----------



## East (May 18, 2014)

drewski said:


> Lol well that wasn't a bad suggestion, Sip, so thanks. And East, you may have just solved my problem. However, my income would obviously be zero on the form and technically I would be homeless, so does that fly with medicaid or do you have to be like living somewhere but not making much?



I think they have to have somewhere to mail the card but I was lucky enough to have that ( shelter or church might work I dunno ) but beyond that I applied with no residence and had no trouble with it. The same place that dealt with food stamps helped me out with the process here it's called job and family I'm not sure where it is in other places but I'd definitely try to find out which states have it expanded and edit this tomorrow with them for ya.

Bam: http://www.advisory.com/daily-briefing/resources/primers/medicaidmap


----------

